# Projekt Optimierung Specialized Hotrock 20"



## olli_de (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte hier mal das Rad meines Sohnes vorstellen.
Habe es letzte Woche für 70 Euro gekauft. Jetzt möchte ich 
es Stück für Stück optimieren. Als ich es gekauft hatte wog es mit Schutzblechen, Strahlern und Ständer 11,7 Kg.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei knapp 11,0 Kg. Habe das nicht benötigte entfernt
und das Schaltwerk gegen ein RSX, short Cage getauscht.
Der Lenker ist ein schweres Teil wiegt 400g den möchte ich noch tauschen.
Ich suche noch gebrauchte Teile wie Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, leichte Reifen, Schläuche.
Die Übersetzung ist momentan vorne 36 Zähne und hinten 28 Zähne.
Bräuchte noch ein paar Tipps:

-Hat jemand Erfahrung schafft das Schaltwerk auch 34 Zähne?
  Ist 34 zu 36 zu leicht für einen 5 jährigen, Thema Gleichgewicht?

- Wie entfernt man diese zusätzliche Kettenführung, oder wisst ihr für was   man die benötigen könnte? Die Kette springt doch nicht runter? Oder Doch?
 Das Innenlager hat auf der linken Seite noch einen Ring mit Kerben wie entfernt man das Innenlager.

- Was würdet ihr noch ändern?

Danke für eure Tipps
Echt ein Super Unterforum

Gruß Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2012)

RSX ist ein älteres Rennradschaltwerk, von Aufbau und Spezifikation mit 105er vergleichbar. Die schalten an vielen Rahmen (abhängig von Geometrie des Schaltauges) 30 Zähne problemlos, habe ich am Crosser auch so laufen. Aber 34 würde ich sagen keinesfalls.

Die Kettenführung ist normalerweise am Innenlager mit untergelegt. Du müsstest also die Kurbel auf der rechten Seite abziehen, dann das Innenlager demontieren. Ganz sinnfrei ist diese aber nicht. Sie verhindert wirkungsvoll das Abspringen der Kette gerade im Gelände. Und dafür ist das Rad nunmal gemacht, egal ob die FEDERgabel ihrem Namen Ehre macht oder nicht... Ich würde mir gut überlegen wegen Gewichtsersparnis die Führung zu demontieren.

Der "Ring mit Kerben" hat mehr als 2 Kerben rund um den Ring verteilt? Dafür gibts einen speziellen Schlüssel. Zur Not geht aber auch eine Wasserpumpenzange. Ich vermute mal, Du willst das Teil dann eh entsorgen? Aber Achtung, Verletzungsgefahr wegen Abrutschens, die Dinger sitzen normal ziemlich fest. Die linke Seite hat normalen Drehsinn, also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist lose drehen. Auf der rechten Sinne ist es genau andersherum, also im Uhrzeigersinn drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2012)

34 Zähne traue ich dem Schaltwerk nicht zu. Ich bin kurz mal mit einem Dura Ace 32ig gefahren ist aber auch grenzwertig. Lenker bringt recht viel Gewicht und dass Innenlager meist auch. Sind beides Teile mit überschaubaren Kosten, evtl noch die Kurbeln wenn Du da selber bauen kannst... Die Gabel ist bestimmt auch Bleischwer.


----------



## Snap4x (31. Juli 2012)

Ich wÃ¼rde vorne 32er Kettenblatt drauf machen.

Vorbau kÃ¶nnte schwer sein!

Hier Lenker:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=14563
Wiegt 290 Gramm bei 680 mm und kostet unter 10â¬ inkl. Versand!

Theoretisch wenn es dir wert ist auch eine andere Kurbel! Die verbaute mÃ¼sste auch ne Tonne wiegen 

Und SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel. Sattel kÃ¶nnte auch schnell mal 400 Gramm wiegen in der GrÃ¶Ãe.

Und auch mal die Gabel wiegen...

Und wenn es dir Wert ist, vernÃ¼nftige Pedale!
http://www.fahrradladen-berlin.de/Union/Ersatzteile/Pedalen/Union-SP-1090-Fahrradpedalen-black.html
Wiegen nur 300 Gramm das Paar, sind von der FlÃ¤che auch relativ klein im gegensatz zu DH Pedale.

Habe diese selber als Ersatz hier noch und Lager halten auch gut.
KÃ¶nntest du ggf. bei nicht mehr Verwendung einfach selber fahren oder am nÃ¤chsten Rad schrauben.

WÃ¼rde auch einen kurzen Vorbau dran knallen, rein kindheitsgerecht. So 50-60 mm rum.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79326
WeiÃ jetzt nicht was fÃ¼r ein Schaft die Gabel hat.


----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2012)

schau mal bei dem letzten pimp my cnoc rein, da gibt es auch reichlich Anregungen. Bei den Pedalen würde ich die Xpedo XCF03AC mit 210g empfehlen. Sind halt auch nicht sonderlich groß aber noch leichter... bei dem Vorbau gibt es auch was leichtes von KCNC.


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2012)

Hm, die Kettenführung ist sogar doppelt... Mir ist in meinem MTB-Leben mit einigen Transalps noch nie die Kette abgesprungen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das beim kleinen Kind soviel leichter passiert. Mein Sohn wird an seinem 20er kein solches Teil dran haben. Eine Federgabel übrigens auch nicht, aber das ist ja eine ganz andere Frage.

Hat er denn bereits lange Anstiege vor der Brust? Oder warum die Gedanken an ein 34er? Das Kettenblatt wird sich nicht leicht tauschen lassen, normalerweise nur über die komplette Garnitur. Könnte gewichtsmäßig aber eh lohnend sein.

Insgesamt sprechen 11,7kg Ausgangsgewicht bei einem 20Zöller für eine Menge Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.

Schickes Rad aber! 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2012)

Naja, fährst Du die Transalp mit nur einem Kettenblatt? Bei 2fach oder 3fach mit montiertem Umwerfer ist das natürlich kein Thema. An meinen Rädern mit Single-KB springt die Kette gelegentlich schon mal ab. Ich fahre kein DH.  Also sicher ist sicher, grad bei den Zwergen...

Bei *dem* Ausgangsgewicht wäre ich versucht, Antrieb und Akkus in den Rahmenrohren zu suchen  Sicher kann man einige Teile wechseln und Gewicht sparen, aber ein richtig leichtes Rad wird da nicht mehr draus. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Für das Geld ist das Rad doch ok. Paar leichtere Parts aus der Teilekiste im Keller oder für kleines Geld aus dem Netz und fertig.


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2012)

Nun ja, ich habe noch kein 20"-Bike mit Kettenführung vorn gesehen, vielleicht kommen die meisten einfach ohne klar, auch ohne weitere Kettenblätter. Ich will dieses Teil jedoch niemandem ausreden... vielleicht wird es ja sogar mal Vorschrift...


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2012)

Ohne Frage, Bashring oder Monoschienen sind eleganter


----------



## olli_de (8. August 2012)

Hi 
Ich habe jetzt ein neues Ritzelpaket mit 34 Zähnen montiert. Funktioniert super mit dem RSX Schaltwerk short Cage. Nur als Tipp für alle die dies auch Vorhaben.  Ausserdem habe ich einen Ritchey Rizer Lenker (gekürzt)  sowie Moosgummi Griffe montiert. 
Gewicht momentan 11.0 KG.  Gruß Oliver 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## olli_de (18. August 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Magura HS11 an einem Kinderbike?
Sind die Bremsgriffe für Kinderhände geeignet?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (18. August 2012)

Moin,

HS33 geht gut für Kinder, ist nur etwas schwer.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Tiri (19. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen würde ich die Xpedo XCF03AC mit 210g empfehlen.


 
198 gramm


----------



## motivator (22. August 2012)

Alternative zu gekürzten Kurbeln: Sinz Expert 135 mm
gibts im Netz wenn Du suchst ab 60 EUR. Da kannst Du dann BBG Bashguards ranschrauben, da hüpft keine Kette runter.... Brauchst dann nur noch ein 36er KB.


----------



## Toni172 (22. August 2012)

Warum hüpft durch einen Bashguard keine Kette mehr runter?
Ich dachte die werden außen neben das große kettenblatt geschraubt und schützt dieses vor Zahnvetlust bei Aufsetzern.


----------



## motivator (22. August 2012)

Ja sicher haben die in erster Linie eine Schutzfunktion. Ich denke aber auch, das Sie das Risiko, dass die Kette abspringt verringern. Bei meinem Sohnemann just jedenfalls noch nie die Kette abgesprungen, obwohl die Kettenspannung nicht solo doll ist und sein Fahrrad ganzschön was einstecken muss.  Kurz gesagt: Ich glaube Kettenspanner am Kinderrad sind overkill + unnötig


----------



## Mamara (22. August 2012)

Bashguards,Rockring usw sind eher montiert, um das Kettenblatt vor Aufsetzern zu schütz, richtig. Deshalb sind richtige Bashguards auch aus dickem, schwerem Material für Trial und BMX-Räder. In dünner heissen sie dann Monoschienen, Hosenschutzring etc. Die wären auch sofort kaputt nach einmal richtig aufsetzen und dienen nur dem abhalten vom Dreck an der Kleidung und der Kettenführung. Und dadurch wird die Kette auch besser auf dem Blatt gehalten, die Kette müsste viel, viel höher springen/schlagen, um über die Monoschiene drüber zu hüpfen als nur über die flachen Zähne vom KB.

Auch reicht ein kleiner seitlicher Druck(oder Schlagen) oben gegen die Kette und sie zieht sich mit der Kurbelumdrehung komplett runter, das wird auch stark verhindert, wenn die Kette dann gegen den Bashring statt ins Nichts gedrückt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motivator (22. August 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Bashguards,Rockring usw sind eher montiert, um das Kettenblatt vor Aufsetzern zu schütz, richtig. Deshalb sind richtige Bashguards auch aus dickem, schwerem Material für Trial und BMX-Räder. In dünner heissen sie dann Monoschienen, Hosenschutzring etc. Die wären auch sofort kaputt nach einmal richtig aufsetzen und dienen nur dem abhalten vom Dreck an der Kleidung und der Kettenführung. Und dadurch wird die Kette auch besser auf dem Blatt gehalten, die Kette müsste viel, viel höher springen/schlagen, um über die Monoschiene drüber zu hüpfen als nur über die flachen Zähne vom KB.[/QUOTE
> 
> Das habe ich auch so gedacht, konnte es nur nicht so auf den Punkt bringen wie Du.


----------



## motivator (23. August 2012)

so sieht das dann aus


----------



## motivator (23. August 2012)

.


----------



## Toni172 (23. August 2012)

Hi motivator,
Was für ein Bashguard ist das?
Wie dick ist der?
Was für ein kettenblatte hast Du verbaut?
Nimmt man einen Bashguard der genau die grösse hat vom kettenblatt?
Und wie lange sind die kettenblattschrauben??

Fragen über fragen. 

Gruß torsten


----------



## motivator (23. August 2012)

Die sind von BBG. Hier bestellbar http://www.bbgbashguard.com/superlights.html Ich habe die Superlights genommen. Wiegen pro Stück 30 g .Dicke ist ca. 1 mm. Ich finde Sie stabil genug. Gibt aber auch die normale Variante. Ist dann ca. Doppelt so dick und schwer. Die passende Grösse steht jeweiligs dabei. Z.b. Lochkreis 110 mm und 36 Zähne. Die Bashguards passen dann genau, sind dann also etwas grösser im Durchmesser als das Kettenblatt. Ich habe das Stronglight CT2 genommen. Die Länge der KB-Schrauben kenne ich nicht Genau. Habns im Fahrradladen montieren lassen inkl. Spacer, da ich auch nicht Genau wusste, welche Länge richtig USt, bzw. Wieviel Spacer gebraucht werden. Weiss nur noch, dass der Mechaniker meinte, die sind extra lang und er müsste Sie extra bestellen. Ich wollte welche aus Alu aber er meinte er bekommt sie in dieser Länge nur aus Stahl...


----------



## undetaker (24. August 2012)

motivator schrieb:


> Die sind von BBG. Hier bestellbar http://www.bbgbashguard.com/superlights.html Ich habe die Superlights genommen. Wiegen pro Stück 30 g .Dicke ist ca. 1 mm. Ich finde Sie stabil genug. Gibt aber auch die normale Variante. Ist dann ca. Doppelt so dick und schwer. Die passende Grösse steht jeweiligs dabei. Z.b. Lochkreis 110 mm und 36 Zähne. Die Bashguards passen dann genau, sind dann also etwas grösser im Durchmesser als das Kettenblatt. Ich habe das Stronglight CT2 genommen. Die Länge der KB-Schrauben kenne ich nicht Genau. Habns im Fahrradladen montieren lassen inkl. Spacer, da ich auch nicht Genau wusste, welche Länge richtig USt, bzw. Wieviel Spacer gebraucht werden. Weiss nur noch, dass der Mechaniker meinte, die sind extra lang und er müsste Sie extra bestellen. Ich wollte welche aus Alu aber er meinte er bekommt sie in dieser Länge nur aus Stahl...


 
...nix für ungut, ein bash der 1mm dick ist hat keine schutzfunktion, ausser das die Hose nicht sauig wird und 2. ein 36Kettenblatt halte ich für zu groß.

Gruß Legi

p.s. die Sinz Kurbel hat einen 110 Lochkreis und da is bei 34 schluß, eventuell geht noch 33 bin mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## trifi70 (24. August 2012)

Schutzfunktion "Kette springt nicht ab" ist gegeben und Optik is cool  Dem Namen "Bash"guard wird das Teil in der Dicke sicher nicht gerecht, aber ist im Kontext dieses Threads auch IMHO nicht nötig.

BCD 110 geht bis 33 runter. Ob 36 "zu groß" ist hängt an einigen Parametern, wobei im Moment nicht alle bekannt sind. Man muss den dicken Gang ja jetzt nicht benutzen, hat ihn aber in 1 oder 2 Jahren ohne Basteln zur Verfügung. Für eher wichtig halte ich, dass ausreichend kurze Gänge da sind und das kann man nicht pauschal beurteilen, weil von Ritzeln, Einsatzzweck, Topographie und dem Fahrer abhängig. Kind beim Fahren beobachten, dann sieht man das obs passt.


----------



## motivator (24. August 2012)

Bei uns hier im Flachland ist 34 z eher zu klein. Hinten hat er für den Notfall ja noch ein 34 er drauf. Momentan ist es eher so, dass mein Sohn im Alltag fast nur hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel fährt und sich schon beschwert, dass er so schnell treten muss... Übrigens die Haltbarkeit bei Aufsetzern ist wirklich viel höher als es sich liest. Die Bashguards liegen ja nah beieinander. Bis auf das Kettenblatt kann da nichts durchschlagen, da geh ich jede Wette ein. Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass die Kiddies leicht sind. Vorher hatten wir so eineneinfachen Plastikring dran, selbst da hab ich mich gefragt, warum das Ding nicht kapputt geht obwohl er ständig auf hartem Boden aufsetzt. 

LG Michel


----------



## Mamara (24. August 2012)

Wie soll so nen Knirps überhaupt ne Kette/Blatt killen, wenn er sich nicht grad ständig beim richtigen Trial versucht? 

Das 32er wurde bei unserem 36:11-32 auch noch nie am Berg genutzt...


----------



## BikerDad (27. August 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Wie soll so nen Knirps überhaupt ne Kette/Blatt killen, wenn er sich nicht grad ständig beim richtigen Trial versucht?
> 
> Das 32er wurde bei unserem 36:11-32 auch noch nie am Berg genutzt...



Mal salopp gesagt, dass mit dem Killen geht ganz einfach -indem man im Gelände fährt, also Mountainbike und dort kommt man auch ganz schnell in die Verlegenheit mal 32 oder auch 34 Zähne am Hinterrad zu            brauchen ;-) . 
Aber "trifi70" hats ja schon sehr gut beschrieben:

" BCD 110 geht bis 33 runter. Ob 36 "zu groß" ist hängt an einigen Parametern, wobei im Moment nicht alle bekannt sind. Man muss den dicken Gang ja jetzt nicht benutzen, hat ihn aber in 1 oder 2 Jahren ohne Basteln zur Verfügung. Für eher wichtig halte ich, dass ausreichend kurze Gänge da sind und das kann man nicht pauschal beurteilen, weil von Ritzeln, Einsatzzweck, Topographie und dem Fahrer abhängig. Kind beim Fahren beobachten, dann sieht man das obs passt. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (27. August 2012)

Gut, gibt ja bei uns Erwachsenen auch Leute die ne hohe Frequenz brauchen und welche die lieber immer ordentlich drücken. Wobei es beim Kidsbike ja eh nicht mit der Übersetzung an großen Rädern zu vergleichen ist, weil die Räder halt viel weniger Weg pro Umdrehung bei 20" machen. Hab ja auch nur flache 1,5er Reifen drauf bisher und da gabs die Steigung fürs 32er hinten noch nicht.

Fürs 33er muss man bei den meisten 110er Kurbeln an den Aufnahmen ordentlich was runter feilen, sonst hebt es die Kette oft an.


----------



## trifi70 (27. August 2012)

Das mit dem "Drücken" kann man bei Kindern auch kritisch sehen. Im WK-Bereich gibs nicht umsonst Übersetzungsbeschränkungen für die Kleinen.


----------



## Mamara (27. August 2012)

Gilt für die völlig überzüchteten Kids ab U11 oder so im Rennradbeich, die trainieren teils mehrmals die Woche und können sich so sicherlich die Knochen kaputt fahren durch schon stark ausgebildete Muskeln, mit zu langen Kurbeln(um noch besser drücken zu können) erst recht.

Halte ich für regelmäßige Spasstouren mit nem 6j. altem Kind allerdings für völlig unbedenklich, zumal wir extra noch ne angepasste Kurbel montiert haben.

So gesund Sport auch ist, beim übertriebenem,einseitigem Leistungssport wirds dann halt oft schädlich in vielen Bereichen.


----------



## BikerDad (28. August 2012)

der Meinung bin ich auch, gesund solls sein und Spass solls machen


----------



## Jens78 (31. August 2012)

habe mir das mal eben so alles durchgelesen und muss sagen, wo ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Bike für Junior bin, das ich ein grundgewicht von 11,7 Kg schon für mega fett halte. 

Berechnet auf das Gewicht des Kindes im verhältnis zu dem eines erwachsenen, müsstest du in diesem Falle als Erwachsener ein Bike von mind. 40Kg bewegen. Na dann mal gute Nacht meine Herren....

Also wenn ich bedenke das man da auf ca 9Kg runter möchte sind das doch schon Positionen wo man richtig geld lassen wird. Da kann mann dann auch gleich was richtiges holen. Wobei man da dann immer noch Potential hat. 

Und entscheidend ist hier auch der Wiederverkaufswert meiner meinung nach. 

Wie z.B. Kania, Orbea oder Isla.... die gehen auch gebraucht noch wie geschnitten Brot

Aber ansonsten noch viel Glück bei deinem Project und ich lese mit


----------



## mtb_cc (2. November 2012)

motivator schrieb:


> Ja sicher haben die in erster Linie eine Schutzfunktion. Ich denke aber auch, das Sie das Risiko, dass die Kette abspringt verringern. Bei meinem Sohnemann just jedenfalls noch nie die Kette abgesprungen, obwohl die Kettenspannung nicht solo doll ist und sein Fahrrad ganzschön was einstecken muss.  Kurz gesagt: Ich glaube Kettenspanner am Kinderrad sind overkill + unnötig


 
Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal rein. 
"Pimpe" gerade auch mein hotrock 20.

Kettenführungen am Kinderrad sind nicht nur overkill und unnötig, sondern auch noch schwer.

Die Kettenführung wog satte 249g und ist somit Geschichte.


----------



## oliverb. (2. November 2012)

das passt ja gut... Liegt da nebenan das Tretlager? Kannste mir sagen was da für eins reingehört? Muss ich nämlich im Frühjahr tauschen. Vielleicht hast du da ja sogar schon eine leichtere Alternative gefunden?
Montierst du jetzt einen Kettenschutzring, wo du die Führung wegläßt?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

was statt der Kettenführung angebaut wird, steht noch nicht ganz fest und wird davon abhängen, ob die Original-Kurbel dranbleibt oder nicht.

An den Original-Kurbeln ist ja quasi schon ein Kettenschutzring aufgenietet.
Und da die Original-Kurbeln auch nicht sooo schwer sind wie befürchtet, bleiben die wohl vorerst dran.





Es sei denn es kommt mir eine hübsche günstige Alternative über den Weg gelaufen.

Das Innenlager ist wohl ein Standard BSA mit 127mm Kurbellänger.
Wobei die Kurbellänge geschätzt ist, da mein Messschieber nicht so weit aufgeht.

Hier mal das alte Lager in seiner ganzen Schönheit:





In Frage kämen demnach:

BB-UN90 XTR
        BB-UN72 XT     267g
        BB-UN55 LX     328g
        BB-UN26 Deore ca.330g

Die Gewichtsangaben habe ich mir aus dem Netz zusammengeklaubt.

Die Deore Lager bekommst Du überall hinterhergeschmissen, wiegen aber wohl mehr als das Original.

XT Lager wäre leichter kostet aber wohl rund 25,- Euro.
Die 127mm Wellenlänge ist scheinbar auch eher selten.
Ich muß mal schauen, ob auch eine kürzere Welle passen würde.

Für Anregungen jederzeit dankbar!

Grüße
Sören


----------



## oliverb. (3. November 2012)

Super, das ist doch schon mal was...Hast du einen Shop gefunden wo man die Lager kaufen kann? Google mir hier grade nen Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_cc (3. November 2012)

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Inne...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item337d1a6e7c

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Inne...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f873ccb7

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-BB-U...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5896b0c48f


----------



## oliverb. (3. November 2012)

hmm...scheine etwas blind zu sein! DankeschÃ¶n!! Die 25 â¬ sind doch in Ordnung?!


----------



## mtb_cc (3. November 2012)

Vom Prinzip her sind 20,- + Versand wohl O.K.

Da ich aber deutlich mehr als nur das Innenlager tauschen möchte, wäre es praktisch, wenn eine kürzere Wellenlänge passen würde.
Die Lager mit kürzerer Welle bekommt man bei ebay quasi geschenkt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Werkzeug ich für diesen Zahnkranz benötige?


----------



## oliverb. (3. November 2012)

Ist das vordere Kettenblatt eigentlich fest mit der Kurbel verbunden? Würde es gerne gegen ein 34er oder sogar 32er?? tauschen...Meine Tochter hat noch etwas Schwierigkeiten hier die Berge hoch zu kommen...Vielleicht weißt du auch noch welchen Lochkreis das Blatt hat?
Dankööö


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Werkzeug ich für diesen Zahnkranz benötige?



Einen sog. Schraubkranz-Abzieher. UG kompatibel.


----------



## mtb_cc (4. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Ist das vordere Kettenblatt eigentlich fest mit der Kurbel verbunden? Würde es gerne gegen ein 34er oder sogar 32er?? tauschen...Meine Tochter hat noch etwas Schwierigkeiten hier die Berge hoch zu kommen...Vielleicht weißt du auch noch welchen Lochkreis das Blatt hat?
> Dankööö


 
Hier wirst Du die ganze Kurbel tauschen müssen.
Kettenblatt und Kurbel sind fest miteinander verbunden.
Die Nöppel, die auf der Innenseite sichtbar sind, sind keine Schrauben, sondern Nieten, die den Kettenschutz halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

ich habs befürchtet...muss ich meine kurze wohl mal in den Kraftraum schicken, oder hat jemand ne günstige schöne Alternative?
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (4. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Einen sog. Schraubkranz-Abzieher. UG kompatibel.


 
Öhm....danke, aber wie genau sieht sowas aus, bzw. wo bekommt man sowas?
Google hilft mir gerade nicht weiter!


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Öhm....danke, aber wie genau sieht sowas aus, bzw. wo bekommt man sowas?
> Google hilft mir gerade nicht weiter!



Schau mal z.B. hier
Gruß
Duke


----------



## mtb_cc (4. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Schau mal z.B. hier
> Gruß
> Duke


 

Hm, ich denke, dass sind doch die Standard-Abzieher.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, funktionieren die hier gerade nicht.

Ich brauch ein Werkzeug, was in die *äußeren Kerben* des schwarzen Abschlußringes greift?!
Beim Standard-Werkzeug wird in die *inneren Kerben* des Abschlußringes gegriffen?!
Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/attachments/heilige-drei-koenige-jpg.22426/

müsste doch sowas in der Richtung sein, oder? habs aber noch nicht weitergefunden...


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Hm, ich denke, dass sind doch die Standard-Abzieher.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, funktionieren die hier gerade nicht.
> 
> Ich brauch ein Werkzeug, was in die *äußeren Kerben* des schwarzen Abschlußringes greift?!
> ...



Irgendwie schon...
Genau mit diesem Abzieher habe ich den Schraubkranz an einem Cube 200 abgeschraubt. 
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ;-) ..

Diese "billig" Naben besitzen ja einen sog. Schraubkranz und keine Kassette. Hier befindet sich der Freilauf im Kranz und nicht an der Nabe.
Wenn du den schwarzen Ring löst, kannst du nur die Ritzel entfernen. Macht m.E. aber keinen Sinn. 
Ich würde ohnehin dazu raten diese "Schrott"-Nabe gegen eine günstige Nabe mit Kassettenaufnahme zu ersetzen. Dadurch erreicht man auch eine größere Entfaltung (11er statt 13er Ritzel möglich). Zudem spart man auch noch Gewicht. Siehe Bilder unten.
Diese Billignaben besitzen zu 99% einen 45er Flansch (Lochkreisdurchmesser). Somit lassen diese sich einfach durch eine Shimano-Nabe mit 45mm Lochkreis ersetzen. (zB. Deore FH-M590). Mit ca. 370g kenne ich keine günstigere Nabe mit weniger Gewicht.


Gruß Duke
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*7er Schraubkranz (MF-TZ21): 434g* (Entfaltung: 2,15  <> 13-28)





*7er Kassette (günstige HG41): 226g* (Entfaltung: 2,54 <> 11-28)


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Super, das ist doch schon mal was...Hast du einen Shop gefunden wo man die Lager kaufen kann? Google mir hier grade nen Wolf



Beim Innenlager kann ich dir die von Neco empfehlen (silberne Version mit Aluschalen). 
Sind qualitativ absolut in Ordnung und bekommt man teils recht günstig. Zudem mit knapp unter 250g noch leichter als ein XT Innenlager.
Gibt es z.B. hier super günstig.


----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

Das hört sich super an...und das passt dann auch in mein Hotrock 20?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Das hört sich super an...und das passt dann auch in mein Hotrock 20?


Was soll denn nicht in dein Hotrock passen ? Nabe, Innenlager, Werkzeug ?
Zu 99,9% passt das alles in dein Hotrock. Einbauen bzw. einspeichen musst du es halt selbst 

Gruß
Duke


----------



## mtb_cc (4. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon...
> Genau mit diesem Abzieher habe ich den Schraubkranz an einem Cube 200 abgeschraubt.
> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ;-) ..
> 
> ...


 
OK jetzt habe ich es geschnallt, danke!

Aber das bringt mich immer mehr dazu nun doch eher die kompletten Laufräder zu ersetzen.
Ich habe nach Erhalt des Rades leicht hyperventiliert, als ich die Achsen gesehen habe.......und dann auch noch Autoventile.

Nur bei 20" Laufradsätzen scheint wenig an einem Selbstaufbau vorbeizuführen.
Problem hier: Hab ich noch nie gemacht.

Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Naben gefallen mir. 
Was brauch´ ich sonst noch? (Speichen, Nippel, Felge)
Wo bekomme ich das her? Welches Werkzeug?

Merci vielmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

ich meinte nur das Innenlager welches du verlinkt hast...habs halt noch nie ausgebaut, deswegen würde ich ungerne ein falsches "auf Verdacht" kaufen...


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> ich meinte nur das Innenlager welches du verlinkt hast...habs halt noch nie ausgebaut, deswegen würde ich ungerne ein falsches "auf Verdacht" kaufen...



Du musst im Vorfeld die Länge der Achse messen. Darüber legt man die Kettenlinie fest. Wenn diese aktuell passt und Du keine andere Kurbel verbauen möchtest, sollte die Achslänge passen. +-1mm macht aber m.E. nichts aus.
Der Gewinde Standard nennt sich BSA (1,370" x 24 tpi), somit auf der rechten Seite Linksgewinde und auf der linken Seite Rechtsgewinde.
Mach dir darüber aber keinen Kopf, das passt schon. 

Gruß
Duke


----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

super, Danke!!
Wenn jetzt noch jemand ne leichte Alternative zur Kurbel hätte, wäre natürlich noch besser...


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Naben gefallen mir.
> Was brauch´ ich sonst noch? (Speichen, Nippel, Felge)
> Wo bekomme ich das her? Welches Werkzeug?



Ich würde Felgen, Speichen vom alten Laufrad übernehmen und nur neue Naben und Nippel verbauen. Habe ich beim Cube meines Sohnes auch gemacht. 
Eine große Auswahl an 20" Felgen gibt es hier.
Man bedenke aber, dass diese Felgen alle für Erwachsene ausgelegt sind und somit durch die Bank weg schwerer sind. 
Die original verbauten Alu Kastenfelgen sind zwar qualitativ nicht der Bringer, aber mit knapp unter 280g leichter als alle anderen 20" Felgen.
Mit Ausnahme der Kinlin 13-406 mit 260g.
Für die Gewichtsklasse unserer Kids reicht die original Felge aber allemal aus. 
Eine Empfehlung für die Nabe habe ich bereits gegeben. Das ganze dann mit 12mm Nippel von DT oder Sapim einspeichen und gut ist.
Eine Anleitung zum Einspeichen findest du hier > [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUXYUzQgDAI"]Fahrradtechnik - Einspeichen - YouTube[/nomedia].
 Beim erstem mal rechne mit gut 2h/Felge. Wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat auch in < 30 Minuten machbar.

Erforderliches Werkzeug:
Zentrierständer (z.B. von Park Tools ...)
Nippelspanner (am besten Spokey von Rixe&Kaul oder DT)
Leinöl (Bei einem Kinder LRS muss es kein Spoke-Freeze von DT sein ;-)  )
GEDULD ;-) !!

Gruß
Duke

Nachtrag: Die leichten 20" Schläuche von Schwalbe heißen AV7*C* und wiegen 95 Gramm.


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> super, Danke!!
> Wenn jetzt noch jemand ne leichte Alternative zur Kurbel hätte, wäre natürlich noch besser...



Fix und Fertig:
Sinz 125 -130mm oder AC Mini 125-130mm ... (Längere Kurbel würde ich für ein 20" Bike nicht empfehlen)
Die Kurbel von Kaniabikese scheint auch recht leicht zu sein. Ob diese auch einzeln zu bekommen ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Eigenbau:
Wie das geht findest du z.B. hier. Auch eine Auswahl der Kurbeln die dazu verwendet werden können.


----------



## trifi70 (4. November 2012)

Kurbeln von Kania hier: http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/FUNTRAILER

Aber Achtung: Zähnezahlen 40 bzw. 44, da eigentlich für den Funtrailer gedacht. Auf Anfrage sind aber ev. auch andere Kurbeln lieferbar (also die welche am Kania Twenty verbaut sind). Würde einfach mal anrufen. 

Im Kania Shop gibt es übrigens auch fertige 20" Laufradsätze. Kenne mich allerdings hier mit Gewichten nicht aus und kann nichts dazu sagen, ob die wirklich leicht sind bzw. ihr Geld wert. Wenn ich die Teile (speziell Felgen) einzeln organisieren könnte, würde ich vermutlich selber bauen. Der zukünftige Pilot schaut dann natürlich zu und hilft mit 

Laufradbau ist kein Hexenwerk. Mit Vorderrad anfangen und erstmal üben, viel Spaß!


----------



## oliverb. (4. November 2012)

hmm, das sieht gut aus...Glaube da rufe ich mal an...
Danke!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Im Kania Shop gibt es übrigens auch fertige 20" Laufradsätze. Kenne mich allerdings hier mit Gewichten nicht aus und kann nichts dazu sagen, ob die wirklich leicht sind bzw. ihr Geld wert.



mmmhrg.. hust...
199 Euro nur für das Hinterrad und 150 Euro für das Vorderrad ??
Gewicht HR 1220g (ohne Felgenband,Reflektoren und Schnellspanner!)
Quelle

Mein umgebautes 20" CUBE HR wog nach dem Umbau mit LX Nabe, 7-fach HG41 Kassette, Schnellspanner und Felgenband *1072g* !!! 







Der von Kania angebotene "extraleicht"-LRS ist für diesen Preis viel zu schwer. Zugegeben, deren Felge würde mit Sicherheit auch einen 130kg schweren Fahrer aushalten, aber wer bracht das bei einem Kinder MTB. (Fahrergewicht meist <30kg)

Für dieses Geld würde ich mir einen LRS aus folgenden Komponenten bauen. 
Gewicht: 
HR: ca. 610g +(Felgenband, Kassette und Schnellspanner) 
VR: ca. 445g + Schnellspanner und Felgenband


Felge: Kinlin 13-406 260g  (ca 40 Euro)
Nabe: Novatec Superlight: (VR 80g - ca.40 Euro) (HR 246g - ca. 70 Euro)
Speichen: Sapim-Laser (+-188mm) (ca. 90g/32Stk) (0,56 Euro/Stk)
Alunippel: Sapim oder DT (Farbe nach Wahl) (ca.13g/32Stk) (10Euro/50Stk)


----------



## trifi70 (4. November 2012)

Glaube, das ist anders zu verstehen. LRS komplett (VR+HR) 199 Eur. Als Aufpreis zu einem Kaniabike 150 (der Standard LRS wird quasi für 49 in Zahlung genommen). Die Bilder von HR und VR passen insofern nicht ganz. Aber im Text steht ja "Laufradsatz" mit Speichenzahl etc. spezifiziert. Wie gesagt habe ich bzgl. üblichen Gewichten bei 20" (noch) keine Erfahrung, halte mich da also raus. Verstehe die Angabe 1220g aber für VR+HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

Da könntest du natürlich Recht haben. Ist dann aber falsch oder zumindest sehr unglücklich dargestellt.
Mein LRS-Vorschlag wäre für ca. 40 Euro mehr nochmals um 165g leichter. 
Aber nur wenn man selbst einspeichen kann bzw. will 

Gruß
Duke


----------



## Mamara (5. November 2012)

Der schmalen Kinlin-Felge würde ich mit 16Speichen nicht sehr viel zu trauen, sofern sie sich so überhaupt anständig einspeichen lassen.

Je nach Gewicht wärs toll, wenns die Kania-Felgen auch einzeln gibt .


----------



## trifi70 (5. November 2012)

Ohne jetzt zu viel Werbung machen zu wollen: ich bin bisher mit dem Kontakt zu Herrn Fischer (Kania) sowohl per Mail als auch am Telefon sehr zufrieden. Eine direkte Anfrage könnte sich also lohnen. Es hängt natürlich auch etwas davon ab, in welchem Zustand die Felgen ihn erreichen. Falls sie momentan als Komplettlaufrad kommen, könnte die Lieferung einzelner Felgen möglicherweise eine Option für die nächste Saison sein, wenn man das jetzt anfragte. Natürlich muss man fairerweise auch zugestehen, dass Kania eigentlich Fahrräder verkauft und man sich mit dem Verkauf ausgesuchter (und sonst schwer bis gar nicht erhältlicher) Einzelteile eventuell ein Eigentor schießen könnte...


----------



## mtb_cc (5. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> ich meinte nur das Innenlager welches du verlinkt hast...habs halt noch nie ausgebaut, deswegen würde ich ungerne ein falsches "auf Verdacht" kaufen...


 
Das müßte passen, ist halt derselbe Standard.

Allerdings ist mE die Welle im verbauten Lager viel zu lang.
Ich werde mal versuchen ein kürzeres zu verbauen und berichten.

Danke für die Hinweise mit dem Einspeichen. 
Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig, ob ich mich das trauen soll.


----------



## mtb_cc (10. November 2012)

So....... wollte mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht über das Projekt geben:

In diesem Zustand kam das Rad bei mir an:





Gewicht: 11,7kg

Nach einem erster strip aller unwesentlichen Teile wie Beleuchtung, Ständer, etc. war man bei 11,05 kg.

Das hier ist mal der aktuelle Zustand:





Zieht man noch das Innenlager, Schaltwerk, Steuersatz  und Drehschaltgriffe ab, kommt man deutlich unter 2 kg für den Rahmen und landet wohl irgendwas geschätzt Richtung 1,6 kg.

Rahmen zwischenzeitlich ganz nackig gewogen: 1.477g


----------



## mtb_cc (12. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mE die Welle im verbauten Lager viel zu lang.
> Ich werde mal versuchen ein kürzeres zu verbauen und berichten.


 
So, ich habe jetzt mal mit einem kürzen LX-Innenlager (111mm -320g) experimentiert.
Die Original-Kurbel passt da quasi kaum noch drauf.
Für meine angedachte uralt LX-Kurbel passt es allerdings perfekt

Falls die alte Kurbel also dran bleiben soll: eher die alte Wellenlänge beibehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_cc (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich zwischenzeitlich gegen einen Laufrad-Selbstaufbau entschieden.

Neben meinen limitierten technischen Fähigkeiten hat mich der Zeitaufwand, fehlende Geduld und das anzuschaffende Werkzeug abgeschreckt.

Hier nochmals vielen Dank @_Tigerduke_ für die hilfreichen Erklärungen.

Also habe ich mich nach fertigen Laufrädern umgesehen und tagelang im Netz gesucht; ein frustrierendes Erlebnis.

Komponentix wollte für ein handaufgebautes 20" XT-Hinterrad in schwarz rund 150,- Euro haben: doch ein wenig oberhalb meiner Schmerzgrenze.

Nach kurzer e-mail Anfrage habe ich bei www.laufradnet.net einen schwarzen 20" XT-Laufradsatz für insgesamt 146,93 Euro (inklusive Schnellspanner, Lieferung, Felgenband) bestellt. Der Laufradsatz wird wohl auch von Hand aufgebaut; Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage.

Alternativ hätte es dort einen Deore-Laufradsatz für 121,63 Euro gegeben, bzw. einen Alivio-Laufradsatz für rund 75,- Euro.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Tigerduke (14. November 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Nach kurzer e-mail Anfrage habe ich bei www.laufradnet.net einen schwarzen 20" XT-Laufradsatz für insgesamt 146,93 Euro (inklusive .



Hallo Sören

Warum hast du dich für diesen Satz entschieden, da gibt es durchaus alternativen.
Die von Laufradnet verwendete Kastenfelge wiegt ca. 500g. Das ist bleischwer für eine 20" Felge !!
Bei den Naben verwenden sie auch oft ältere Modelle, diese dann wiederum vom Gewicht nicht optimal sind.
Bei www.Pedalkraft.de hättest du dir fürs gleiche Geld mit Sicherheit einen deutlich leichteren Satz bauen lassen können. Basis Alex DA16 mit 360g.
Für 50 Euro mehr hätte man dann auch den leichten 1220g LRS von Kania nehmen können.
http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE/Laufradsatz-20-leicht


----------



## Tigerduke (14. November 2012)

Nur mal zum Vergleich

Die Original Felge im Cube200 wiegt 280g. Ist zwar keine richtige Hohlkammerfelge, aber für die Belastung in Kinder MTB's vollkommen ausreichend.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Felgen belassen und nur die Naben getauscht.


----------



## mtb_cc (14. November 2012)

Servus Tigerduke



Tigerduke schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich für diesen Satz entschieden, da gibt es durchaus alternativen.
> Die von Laufradnet verwendete Kastenfelge wiegt ca. 500g. Das ist bleischwer für eine 20" Felge !!


 
Keine Ahnung was Laufradnet sonst so an Felgen verwendet, mein LRS bekommt Rigida X-Star 19 Hohlkammer-Felgen, mit angegebenen 360g.



Tigerduke schrieb:


> Bei den Naben verwenden sie auch oft ältere Modelle, diese dann wiederum vom Gewicht nicht optimal sind.


 
An Naben bekomme ich FH-T780, also wohl auch das aktuelle Modell.



Tigerduke schrieb:


> Bei www.Pedalkraft.de hättest du dir fürs gleiche Geld mit Sicherheit einen deutlich leichteren Satz bauen lassen können. Basis Alex DA16 mit 360g.


 
Pedalkraft habe ich nicht angefragt, wäre aber meine nächste Wahl gewesen.



Tigerduke schrieb:


> Für 50 Euro mehr hätte man dann auch den leichten 1220g LRS von Kania nehmen können.


 
Stimmt, aber meine Schmerzgrenze lag eigentlich bei 100,- Euro. 
Da ich die bereits leicht gerissen habe, wollte ich nicht noch 50,- Euro drauflegen.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## mtb_cc (14. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Die Original Felge im Cube200 wiegt 280g. Ist zwar keine richtige Hohlkammerfelge, aber für die Belastung in Kinder MTB's vollkommen ausreichend.
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Felgen belassen und nur die Naben getauscht.


 
Deine Lösung habe ich verstanden und halte Sie auch für die bessere und günstigere Lösung. 

Setzt allerdings voraus, dass man selber einspeichen kann/will.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Tigerduke (14. November 2012)

Hahh.. OK
Dann habt ihr also im Vorfeld über Felgen und Nabenmodell gesprochen.
Die Standardfelge wiegt bei denen 500g. However..
Sollte somit alles passen.


----------



## mtb_cc (18. November 2012)

So, nachdem die Baustelle Laufräder vorerst geschlossen wurde, auf zur nächsten Baustelle:

GABEL

Die verbaute Federgabel wiegt mit über 1900g ein bischen viel. Außerdem finde ich, dass eine Starrgabel in dem Alter den gleichen "komfort" bietet.





Bisher habe ich mich hier im Forum umgesehen aber keine befriedigende Lösungen gefunden.
Eine BMX-Gabel habe ich hier noch rumfliegen, die ist mir mit 1200g aber noch zu schwer.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge bezüglich GÜNSTIGEN LEICHTEN Alternativen?

Grüße
Sören


----------



## Tigerduke (18. November 2012)

Das Problem ist die Einbauhöhe.
Die 20" Starrgabeln bauen durch die Bank weg kürzer als die Federgabeln.
Die Starrgabel vom Cube hat gerade mal eine Einbauhöhe von 32cm.

Was hat denn deine Gabel für eine Einbauhöhe?





Gruß
Duke


----------



## mtb_cc (18. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Einbauhöhe.
> Was hat denn deine Gabel für eine Einbauhöhe?


 
38,5 cm ist die Einbauhöhe der alten Gabel; was ja schonmal ein ordentlicher Unterschied zur Starrgabel von Cube ist.


----------



## Tigerduke (18. November 2012)

Ja, das ist das Problem. 1 cm für SAG könnte man vllt noch abziehen, aber das war's dann auch.
Bei 20" Bikes sieht es mit angepassten Starrgabeln richtig dünn aus.
Bei 24" kann man häufig auf 26" Starrgabeln zurück greifen (ca.41-42cm). Natürlich geht dann nur Disc. Bei 26" gibt es dann extra Starrgabeln die auf Federgabel-Einbaulänge hergestellt werden (ca. 44-46cm).

Eine der wenigen relativ leichten 20" Federgabeln ist die RST M2 Singleshock.
Wird z.B. auch hier im Forum relativ günstig angeboten.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/57924-rst-gabel-fur-kinderbike-20-rst-m2-mono

Ansonsten fallen mir nur noch die BMX Gabeln von "Echo" ein, die bauen auch recht hoch.

Viel Glück auf der Suche

Gruß
Duke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_cc (18. November 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Ansonsten fallen mir nur noch die BMX Gabeln von "Echo" ein, die bauen auch recht hoch.


 
Danke Tiger,
die Echo SL und die Echo Urban hatte ich bereits auf dem Schirm.
Aber die sind ja quasi mit Cantisockeln schon als Neuware schwer zu bekommen.

Falls also einer zufällig einer eine gebrauchte abzugeben hätte....

Grüße


----------



## mtb_cc (24. November 2012)

Da zwischenzeitlich die ersten Teile eingetrudelt sind, eine erste Zwischenübersicht der neuen Teile/Gewichtsreduzierung:


----------



## mtb_cc (27. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich mein Gabelproblem immer noch nicht im Griff habe nähert sich das Kurbelproblem wohl dem Ende:

Meine ollen LX-Kurbeln anno 1996 von customcranks.de auf 125mm kürzen lassen:









Zusammen mit zwei Bashguards von BBG und 32T Kettenblatt sieht es dann so aus:









 Und wiegt damit lustigerweise exakt genausoviel, wie die ursprüngliche Kurbel/Kettenblattkonstruktion!


----------



## mtb_cc (3. Dezember 2012)

So, 

neben dem Kurbelproblem ist nun auch das LRS-Problem gelöst.

Der Laufradsatz kam schnell und wie bestellt von laufrad.net.

Das Hinterrad ohne Schnellspanner wog 904g, das Vorderrad 721g.

Mit einer alten 8-fach LX Kassette und Mow Joe Reifen sieht das Ganze so aus:





Einziger Haken: die Gewichtsersparnis zu den original verbauten Laufrädern ist eher marginal.

Aber schick sehen sie aus!

Grüße
Sören


----------



## mtb_cc (5. Dezember 2012)

Und weiter gehts!

Das Gabelproblem ist zwischenzeitlich auch gelöst. Ich habe mich für eine Echo Urban entschieden. In etwa gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die original-Gabel und relativ leicht.





Ungekürzt 700g, gekürzt 662g!

Mit neu eingepresstem Steuersatz und eingebauter Gabel sieht es langsam aus wie ein richtiges MTB!


----------



## Pan Tau (6. Dezember 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts!
> 
> Mit neu eingepresstem Steuersatz und eingebauter Gabel sieht es langsam aus ein richtiges MTB!



...das sieht es in der Tat 

Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Nimron (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Sören

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Projekt, 

ich hätte den LRS aber selber eingespeicht und vorne Radial und hinten Links Radial gespeicht, Alu-Nippel fertig! Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## mtb_cc (7. Dezember 2012)

Nimron schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


 
Servus Manuel
XLC Everyday SA-E01
8,- Euro, 279g







paradox schrieb:


> ich hätte den LRS aber selber eingespeicht und vorne Radial und hinten Links Radial gespeicht, Alu-Nippel fertig!


 
Nunja........nach langem Abwägen habe ich mich gegen einen Selbstaufbau entschieden. Aber ich gebe zu, dass mich die Laufräder auch leicht an sowas hier:








erinnert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (11. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schick. Auf welches Gewicht kommt das komplette Bike?


----------



## mtb_cc (12. Dezember 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Auf welches Gewicht kommt das komplette Bike?


 
Es müssen aktuell noch die Griffe angebracht, der Lenker gekürzt und die Pedale angeschraubt werden.
Pedale und Griffe hängen wohl noch irgendwo bei der Post.

Derzeit: 8,18 kg

Mit allem drum und dran wohl rund 8,5kg.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## mtb_cc (13. Dezember 2012)

So, Christkind kann kommen.
Gewicht: 8,38 kg
Und Ja, ich werde die pupurfarbenen Griffringe noch tauschen!


----------



## oliverb. (13. Dezember 2012)

wow, das sieht klasse aus! Was sind das für Griffe? Haste die selbst gekürzt?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (13. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Was sind das für Griffe? Haste die selbst gekürzt?


 
Servus Oliver,

dass sind die "normalen" sram Schraubgriffe, selber mit Teppichmesser gekürzt. 

Auf der rechten Seite leider ein bischen stümperhaft.
Mal abwarten, ob die Griffe von der Dicke her passen, dann schnitze ich den Griff rechts nochmal neu.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## oliverb. (13. Dezember 2012)

wo bekomme ich denn diese einzelnen Griffringe? Bei den Griffen sind ja nur die äußeren dabei...?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_cc (14. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich denn diese einzelnen Griffringe? Bei den Griffen sind ja nur die äußeren dabei...?


 
Die Dinger findest Du unter dem Begriff "klemmringe lock on" in den meisten Online-Bike-Shops.


----------



## oliverb. (14. Dezember 2012)

Prima, Danke!


----------



## Y_G (14. Dezember 2012)

schönes Bike geworden. Mir würde es gefallen, mal sehen was Junior dazu sagt


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist sehr schön geworden, und das Gewicht kann sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## oliverb. (16. Dezember 2012)

woher hast du eigentlich die echo? Ich finde die nur disc only bei:
http://h2109757.stratoserver.net/in....html/XTCsid/a19c91839e95ebe96b62e8eac1b8d7b0

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (16. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> woher hast du eigentlich die echo?


 
Hör mir auf, dass war ein büschen aufwendig.

Zuerst habe ich versucht sie direkt beim "Produzenten" in China zu bestellen; über www.aliexpress.com.

Nachdem ich die Gabel dort bestellt und bezahlt hatte, ist dem "Produzenten" dann doch aufgefallen, dass er die Version mit Cantisockeln nicht liefern kann. 

Völlig unproblematisch und schnell habe ich die Gabel dann aus der Schweiz geliefert bekommen: www.biketrial.ch 

Grüße
Sören


----------



## oliverb. (16. Dezember 2012)

Prima, Danke!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (16. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Prima, Danke!
> Gruß Oliver


 
Denke aber daran, dass Du für die Echo einen industriegelagerten Steuersatz brauchst.
Der war bei meinem original Hotrock jedenfalls nicht verbaut.


----------



## oliverb. (16. Dezember 2012)

Yep, und da direkt die nächste Frage...Bei der Gabel steht "mit integriertem Konusring". Entfällt damit das aufbringen des "unteren Teils des Lagers"?(Soll heißen, lasse ich das dann weg? Ist doch beim Lager dabei, oder?) Wäre dann aber blöd wenn da mal Macken drinn sind...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## mtb_cc (16. Dezember 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Yep, und da direkt die nächste Frage...Bei der Gabel steht "mit integriertem Konusring". Entfällt damit das aufbringen des "unteren Teils des Lagers"?(Soll heißen, lasse ich das dann weg? Ist doch beim Lager dabei, oder?) Wäre dann aber blöd wenn da mal Macken drinn sind...
> 
> Gruß Oliver


 
Du läßt nur und ausschließlich den Konusring weg. Den restlichen Teil des unteren Lagers würde ich nicht weglassen!
Die Gabel schließt dann quasi bündig mit dem Lager ab.

Ist zwar m.E. nicht die absolut beste Lösung, aber bei dem knappen Gabelangebot hat man nicht soooooo viele Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (16. Dezember 2012)

yep, das meine ich, ok. Danke...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Hotschy681 (20. Dezember 2012)

ich häng mich mal rein, suche auch grade händeringend ne Gabel...was hast du denn für nen Steuersatz verwendet?

Und:

Was hast du denn insgesamt bezahlt (Steuer, Versand?) - gern auch per PN

DANKE"!


----------



## mtb_cc (20. Dezember 2012)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> ich häng mich mal rein, suche auch grade händeringend ne Gabel...was hast du denn für nen Steuersatz verwendet?
> 
> Und:
> 
> Was hast du denn insgesamt bezahlt (Steuer, Versand?) - gern auch per PN


 
Servus,

An Steuersätzen kann man wohl alles verwenden, was Industrielager hat. 
Ich habe einen Cane Creek 110 verwendet.
Geht neu für relativ kleines Geld bei ebay weg.

Gabelpreis....nunja, aufgrund der verzweifelten Suche (und ich habe echt lange gesucht) war mir der Preis irgendwann auch egal.

Gabelpreis:ca. 87,- Euro
Versand:ca. 30,- Euro
Zoll: 19% des Warenwertes+Versand

Also eigentlich zu viel Geld. Mußte aber halt bis Weihnachten fertig werden.

Grüße


----------



## Hotschy681 (20. Dezember 2012)

Merci, das hatte ich befürchtet...da ist man ja fast beim Neupreis der RST Federgabel...


----------



## schlonser (28. Dezember 2012)

moin!

was sind denn das für Pedale, wieviel wiegen die und wie ist der stand darauf? meiner rutscht nämlich permanent ab von seinen plastedingern!

danke, schlonser


----------



## mtb_cc (29. Dezember 2012)

schlonser schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> was sind denn das für Pedale, wieviel wiegen die und wie ist der stand darauf? meiner rutscht nämlich permanent ab von seinen plastedingern!
> 
> danke, schlonser


 
Servus,

das sind Xpedo Traverse XCF 05AC
Gewicht angeblich 210g.
Tatsächlich jedoch:




Die 210g erreicht man wahrscheinlich, wenn man die Nöppel entfernt.
Bisher keine Abrutschprobleme; die gab es hier aber bei Plastikmodellen auch nicht.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## hempblend (6. Juni 2013)

Ich füge hier mal meine Aufzeichnungen der Gewichtsoptimierung vom HotRock unseres Sohnes an. Das Ziel war es unter 8kg zu kommen. Momentan sind es noch 8,3kg (original 11,4kg). Es kommen noch neue Pedale und andere Kurbeln, dann wird das Ziel wohl erreicht sein. 

Leider sind in der Tabelle nicht alle Gewichte angegeben, weil meine iPad Evernote-Notiz auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden ist, sodass ich einiges recherchieren musste anstatt die selbst gewogenen Gewichte anzugeben. Die Gewichte der original Teile sind aber alle selbst gewogen.


----------



## Waldschratt (27. November 2013)

Hier das 2013´er Hotrock meiner Tochter:








Gewichtsmäßig wären V-Brakes zwar besser gewesen, aber die Scheibenbremsen lassen sich gerade auf langen Abfahrten leichter bremsen. Das gibt ihr die nötige Sicherheit.


----------



## trolliver (27. November 2013)

Oh hauerhah, die Farbe... Aber schön konsequent vollständig mit Gabel  Das hat schon fast wieder was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (28. November 2013)

Ganz schoen ... pink!

Aber meiner Tochter wuerde es mit Sicherheit auch gefallen


----------



## Waldschratt (1. Juli 2014)

Hier mal meine Gewichts- und Teileliste:


----------



## oliverb. (17. Januar 2015)

Grabe das nochmal aus...Würde gerne diese komische Kettenführun oben und unten weglassen. Spricht da irgendwas gegen? Muss ich dafür irgendwas anderes "installieren", oder die Kette kürzen? 
Ein "Schutzring" ist ja am Kettenblatt montiert...Ach so das Rad kommt nicht in schwerem Gelände zum einsatz...
Gruß und Dank 
Oliver


----------



## BigPine (17. Januar 2015)

Hi Oliver,
das Teil kannst du bedenkenlos entfernen und das Innlager setzt du einfach so wieder an. Mit der Kettenlänge gab's auch keine Probleme, da ich gleichzeitig auf eine 11-32 Kassette gewechselt hatte.


----------



## oliverb. (17. Januar 2015)

super, danke!!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (31. Januar 2015)

Soo, Rädchen ist lackiert, Innenlager drin. Nun wollte ich die Kette mit einem Kettenschloss wieder verbinden, doch leider ist mein Schloss zu lang so das die Kette zwischen den Ritzeln klemmt. Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber ich wusste nicht das es da verschiedene Breiten gibt, woher weiß ich den jetzt was ich dafür für ein Schloss brauche, oder muss die gar vernietet werden, sollte ich vielleicht lieber gleich eine neue Kette bestellen? Fragen über Fragen, hoffe mir kann einer helfen...
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (31. Januar 2015)

Schau was du für eine Kette hast.
Wahrscheinlich 7-fach. Da muss natürlich auch ein 7/8-fach Kettenverschluss her.


----------



## KIV (31. Januar 2015)

Hmmm, wenn das Schloß 'zu lang' ist (also zu breit für den Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln), dann brauchst Du wohl ein schmaleres Schloß..?!

Wenn Du Dich da nicht auskennst, geh doch mal in den Radladen Deines Vertrauens. Für'n 10er suchen die Dir bestimmt was passendes raus und montieren das auch noch...


----------



## oliverb. (31. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, habe die alte Kette jetzt mal nach ner Videoanleitung wieder zusammengenietet. Hoffe es hält...

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (1. Februar 2015)

So, nachdem ich hier soviel nachgefragt habe wollte ich das fertige Radl auch mal eben zeigen...Habe ich vor ca 2 Jahren hier im Forum in Mädchen pink gekauft. Nun hat die Große ein 24er Pepper bekommen und Sohnemann darf es erben. Der wollte aber partout nicht mit einem pinken Rad fahren...
Es ist und sollte kein Leichtgewicht werden, kann ja auch nicht mit dieser Federgabel und der Kurbel aber zu mindest bin ich nun bei 9,9 kg angekommen...


 

 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## KIV (1. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus, prima.

Aber mach mal ruhig die Bremsgriffe höher, der Junior greift im Gegensatz zu Dir ja eher von hinten als von oben. Bei uns stehen die fast waagerecht, natürlich leicht nach unten geneigt.
Die Kurve im Bremszug für hinten finde ich auch sehr scharf. Das wäre mE besser gewesen, wenn Du auf der anderen Seite vom Steuerrohr und ohne Kreuzung unterm Oberrohr verlegt hättest.


----------



## oliverb. (1. Februar 2015)

Danke, ist nur "vormontiert". Zwerg liegt flach und ich kann nicht anpassen...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## track94 (2. Februar 2015)

Gefällt


----------



## MarkusL (7. Februar 2015)

hempblend schrieb:


>


Frage eines kinderlosen: Wieso macht man bei der Sattelhöhe noch Spacer unter den Vorbau und verwendet einen Riser?


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ganz einfach:
weil man den Gabelschaft evtl. nicht kürzen will!
Evtl. wird später alles in Einzelteilen wieder verkauft und dann bekommt man natürlich die Gabel mit einem langen Schaft besser weg.


----------



## hempblend (8. Februar 2015)

Kinder kommen mit einer weniger nach vorn gebeugten Haltung am Anfang besser klar. Der Sattel steht inzwischen auch wesentlich höher 

BTW:
Wundert mich, dass hier noch so viel los ist im Thread. Zu Zeiten von Supurb & Co braucht doch keiner mehr Hotrocks umbauen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

